# Loader Choice



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

when picking out a used Wheel loader(20,000-25,000 lb) for snow, what are some options you’d rather not do without. Also , thinking to stay with Cat, Deere or Case. Any other brands you’d consider. One last question, how many hours is too many. I know there are multiple variables, but in general. 
Thanks, Tom


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

ride control, aux hyraulics, quick attach so you can drop blade and put on bucket to clear, load if needed, good rubber, clean well serviced machine were things i wanted. Good tight pins, bottom of doors not all rotted etc all important. I am no expert but believe komatsu is considered a quality machine too. As for hours, i was at a ritchie bros auction beginning of the week and they had machine with 500hrs and a couple with over 40 000 wow, dont think i have seen that many hours before. I think one that was professionally maintained and ran/idled most of day or loaded grain or mulch would be fine, but one with 1/4 the hours but leased by salt users.. (lease folks dont care like owners do) would be way worse then running lots but cared for. Just my 2 cents as you asked. Lots of guys on here know way more about loaders. But guys like me oil spray and steam clean and keep machines indoors so.... some salt machines wouldnt be as bad as others just like anthing else. look at lots and dont be quick to buy.


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

I have been also looking at Komatsu and Volvo. Agree, the way a machine was serviced/treated is certainly a factor. I’ve been looking at loaders with 7-9 K, Some are over that. I just don’t know, assuming proper maintenance, what’s too many hours where the center pin starts to wear, no matter how well it’s greased.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a Komatsu 250 with the Cummins engine , almost bullet proof . I like pre emission , pre electric over hydraulic controls . Easier and cheaper to fix and maintain . 10,000 hours is nothing for a loader unless it was really abused . Low hour machine with a loose centre pin tells a lot about how it was used .


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

What year Komatsu. What year would be considered pre-emissions along with the electric over hydro controls
Thanks, Tom


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Mine is 1996 , not sure when the emission crap started .


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

If you're looking at Volvo, an L60E would be perfect. L70E would be a touch bigger but decent also. L50E is much smaller and Hydro drive. Pretty tough to beat the E series IMO (Ds were good also). The Fs got a newer cab but Tier 3 engine issues and weaker hydraulics were some complaints. Another benefit is that most came with ride control, quick coupler and 3rd function(some, like ours, came with 4th too when Volvo screwed up option pricing and listed it for $200 lol) The E series was the last of the best especially if you like fixing yourself. It still runs a lot of simple 24v controls that are easy to diagnose with a meter and nothing else. Tier 2 engine that's simple and very efficient, lifetime average of 1.7gph with our L60E. Fuel savings was a selling point over Cat when we bought it new in 04/05. Now has over 17,000hrs and has been one of the most reliable machines on the farm. Runs every day. At 15k all of the pins for tilt and coupler were done. I put a set of injector pencils in a couple years ago because nozzles were starting to slobber and popoff was low(Duetz uses unit pumps on cam to send fuel to pencil, pencils are cheap ($100)). Also put a low pressure fuel pump on, but other than that the engine has been flawless and UOA trends show its in good shape. Duetz engines can get spendy to fix, but a lot of new engines are no different. I did repair the radiator once due to end tank leak.

I've been in the process of replacing most of the hydraulic hoses as they all seem to be getting a bit rough. The environment it's ran in isn't entirely abusive chemically, but it's worse than simple gravel or dirt and cleaning is less often than I'd like. It is getting to the age where there's some little things that are going to be needing attention. A few electrical gremlins, a few hydro components that need some seals, accumulators loosing charge, etc. Nothing out of the ordinary IMO for the life its had. Brakes are still at 50%, center pin is tight, and it looks like it's on track to being reliable daily to at least 20k. I haven't even considered a new loader due to how well this one is performing. I'm not afraid of new engines or complex machines(have plenty), but I really like the simplicity and durability of this loader.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Small frame machine i would stay away from it if tit had over or near 9-10k hours. Larger frame machine like 30k and up have things built to be serviced and replaced for longer life and are built to be held onto longer. IMO. As stated before quick attach, forward and reverse controls on the joystick, i put my own heated sets in, some of ours we tint the windows depending on the sight, and lastly is always LED lights all around. I cant speak on the ride control because ours always stay on site.


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I look for Bluetooth Radio.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

SHAWZER said:


> I have a Komatsu 250 with the Cummins engine , almost bullet proof . I like pre emission , pre electric over hydraulic controls . Easier and cheaper to fix and maintain . 10,000 hours is nothing for a loader unless it was really abused . Low hour machine with a loose centre pin tells a lot about how it was used .


I agree with staying with pre-emission equipment, it's so much simpler to fix and maintain. We have a 2002 CAT 928G with a mechanical CAT engine and it's been trouble free.I personally like CAT loaders the best and I've ran about every brand there is.


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yea, Cat would be my first choice, then Deere. Just didn’t know about Komatsu and others


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I added a loader to are.fleet this yr as well... 87 case w14.... ugly, loud and no electric BS!!!! Cummins motor, 3 speed -20 Not plugged in starts like a champ!!! Gonna spend some time on it this summer a few lines paint/decals and a radio... payed for too... all I had was a 10 foot box kicking around so it's way undersize for it, but works!!! Next yr I'm hoping to get two liveboxxes one for it and one for the M108


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Hope it is working good for you . Has the back end tried to pass you yet ?


----------

